# Recovering from allergies?



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok so Pompadour is recovering from allergies, as I mention in this thread here Source of allergy opinions?

He is a lot better now and the itch is stopping 

However from the allergies his hair has fallen a bit and broken in some areas like the topknot, upperbase of the ears, shoulders, chest and back 

He is a show dog so he needs to recover from the hair damage and irritable skin as soon as possible 

The vet told me he can gradually return to a normal diet, he wants to wait a week to introduce chicken again,and says is ok to feed beef and fish.

So Pompadour is on ground beef mixed wit the hill's d/d canned and a salmon oil capsule.

But I want to put him in a raw recovery diet, something that can help him heal his skin and coat fast  any menu suggestions welcome, his weight is 9 pounds at the moment.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I haven't tried this yet but I'm researching it as a possible "supplement" for Merlin who has seasonal allergies. 
Dog Allergies | Dog Food Allergies - Healthy GOO ?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

If something you left out feeding him (like chicken) might be cleariing the allergies, can you leave it out for good?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

petitpie said:


> If something you left out feeding him (like chicken) might be cleariing the allergies, can you leave it out for good?


The first thing the vet said it might be a reaction to chicken meat, but he was eating cooked chicken mixed wit the kibble 3 months prior to the allergie, also had raw cicken since a year before.

It looks like he is allergic to the dust that came from a plumbing job, this happened a month ago, Pompadour was fine before the workers came.

The plumbers were fixing a bathtube and they had to break away some bricks to fix the tubes, the bricks had nasty mold, two days after they left Pompadour stared licking his paws.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Here are some pics, of his condition:

Here is how he was before the allergy, nice thick fluffy red hair.










Now wit the allergy half of the back part of his topknot is gone and a bald area on the left ear :afraid:






















Lost of hair on the right elbow also on chest.


----------

